

A Man Is Not A Virgin - gliese1337
http://www.onelowerlight.com/writing/?p=7669

======
tieistoowhite
[http://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?q=cache:www.one...](http://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?q=cache:www.onelowerlight.com/writing/?p=7669)

------
ranman
The author keeps saying "logical" before saying something that is completely
illogical. The author also uses the word trope a lot...

------
GFKjunior
Makes me wonder if this guy has ever had a real, long term relationship.

To each his own, sex just seems like a fun activity you do with someone that
you really like and have feelings for.

~~~
sp332
I think _To each his own_ is the point of the article. The problem isn't
"having sex", the problem is not respecting others' personal decisions about
it.

~~~
dfxm12
I think the point of the article is the way that popular media tries to define
_man_ hood is detrimental to people of both genders in all stages of life.

I agree with that basic statement. However, I disagree with some of the
conclusions the author draws in the second half of the article. Some are wrong
(not all female teachers who have sex with students get a slap on the wrist:
<http://www.wnd.com/2011/06/39783/>) or illogically formed (I don't see how
his last two points follow logically).

Also, remember, before _40 Year Old Virgin_ came _Never Been Kissed_. The
things that the author says don't _only_ apply to men.

~~~
sp332
That's probably more accurate.

And sure, some of the conclusions are true without actually following from the
arguments. At least he has examples to illustrate his points.

These ideas might not have 100% coverage in our culture, but the rate is
definitely high enough that, even if you never go out of your way to look for
them, you will run into them often.

eta: about your examples: I think it's been getting _worse_ lately.

